# Any computer hackers here?



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey, i have this trojan virus in my computer. Its called ultra defragger, and its messing with my internet and computer. My internet doesnt show up, and if it does, like now, it shuts down..the compute keeps ressetting and i dont know what to do. its this software thats pretending to be an anti virus software to get money from me, and its pissing me offf.

Anyone have any experience with this type a ****?


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Hey, i have this trojan virus in my computer. Its called ultra defragger, and its messing with my internet and computer. My internet doesnt show up, and if it does, like now, it shuts down..the compute keeps ressetting and i dont know what to do. its this software thats pretending to be an anti virus software to get money from me, and its pissing me offf.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this type a ****?


I deal with this stuff alot. My advice to you is to start your computer in safe mode and try to save pictures and stuff you don't want to loose and then completely wipe your hard drive. That is a sure way of getting the Virus off your PC. There is a free program called DBAN that will write 0's and 1's over your hard drive wiping it clean. (know that this will completely wipe out your drive with no way of getting the previous info again.) I suggest not getting on the internet with your infected PC. Try to use someone elses. After wiping your PC clean then re install your Operating system and drivers. It's time consuming but a sure way to get rid of the virus. Be sure to have a good anti virus program. Hope that helps get you started. Good luck!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

inneedofher said:


> I deal with this stuff alot. My advice to you is to start your computer in safe mode and try to save pictures and stuff you don't want to loose and then completely wipe your hard drive. That is a sure way of getting the Virus off your PC. There is a free program called DBAN that will write 0's and 1's over your hard drive wiping it clean. (know that this will completely wipe out your drive with no way of getting the previous info again.) I suggest not getting on the internet with your infected PC. Try to use someone elses. After wiping your PC clean then re install your Operating system and drivers. It's time consuming but a sure way to get rid of the virus. Be sure to have a good anti virus program. Hope that helps get you started. Good luck!


 cool thanks..Is it possible to put sutff on an external drive? or would the virus get on that too? its weird because the same thing happened to the family computer a few weeks ago..now its on my laptop..weird...


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> cool thanks..Is it possible to put sutff on an external drive? or would the virus get on that too? its weird because the same thing happened to the family computer a few weeks ago..now its on my laptop..weird...


Yea depending on what files are infected on your computer if those files are transferred over to an external harddrive it can affect that hard drive too. Bad viruses like that spread quickly and affect your computers start up process. Viruses are the devil.


----------



## VarxinOne (Oct 13, 2010)

*I actually had this virus*

I actually had this and I ended up trying to delete it, in the process of trying to delete it, it somehow realised that I was and then told me my C drive has been damaged as soon as I was about done taking it off. As soon as this happened my pc would always try to start up but could never do it properly. I ended up having to do a system recovery. Btw do you have a Hp computer? if so I would back up everything you have on your recovery drive (Hp always has one) as soon as you do this, try to do a system restore, if system restore doesn't work then try to find a way to take the virus off. if the virus ends up killing your computer like it did to me, then do a system recovery and then recover all your files again.

P.s I feel your pain since I had the same virus.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ironically, the worst viruses I've had have been from SAS. I agree with what has been said, especially VarxinOne's advice.

Once you've done the system recovery, you should install the following programs:
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html

http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html

http://download.cnet.com/PC-Tools-Firewall-Plus-Free-Edition/3000-10435_4-10625321.html

If you have IE, then you might want to switch to a less vulnerable browser such as Firefox or Google Chrome.


----------



## VarxinOne (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with neptune about the explorer's. Internet explorer is the worst because all the virus's and trojans and etc try to always target Internet explorer as its first browser (this being because its the most common). Firefox and other browsers are also way better security wise anyways.


@neptunus: speaking of ironic, I actually think I got ultra defragger from using facebook, that a trojan was probably released on it for a very few seconds. Facebook was the last thing I was on when I got it.


----------



## VarxinOne (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> Actually, IE9 is supposed to be much better, putting it right up there with the rest. And by the way, it's not necessarily that they target Internet Explorer as much as it is that IE, at least the older versions, aren't up to par with the rest. Firefox can just as easily get a trojan as IE, but especially with some add-ons (Noscript, AdblockPlus, etc), it is much more secure.
> 
> The safest thing would be to run your web browser in a sandbox.


Well my reason is mostly due to the fact that if you have a couple of adwares or virus's on your computer they automatically go for internet explorer with or without you knowing (ads coming up as you open is an example of knowing.) This giving you potential of even having more stuff being hijacked on to your computer from the already current ones. While if you had the same type of virus's, trojans, and etc.. and opened firefox, most likely it won't have the same contaminated issues as opening Iexplorer. In other simpler words, Iexplorer usually have a chain affect while other browsers do not.


----------



## VarxinOne (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I respect your opinion and I do believe I think I know where your getting at (although I still stand by my statement), but despite the fact I believe we should rather agree to disagree because arguing is irrelevant. Either way he should go to a different explorer just due to the fact alone that other browsers update themselves more often then Internet explorer, thus being at least a little bit more safer.


----------



## VarxinOne (Oct 13, 2010)

@Michael- I highly disagree, but whatever he chooses dude. 

@King moonracer- If you do choose a browser, In my opinion you should just go with something other then IE9 if you already aren't just to be for sure. Usually main stream stuff is the first to be dissected and found of the security flaws for hackers and virus makers to take advantage in. But ultimately if you like IE9 and you think its safe as Michael swears it is, then by all means go for it. I hope your computer gets fixed and I wish you the best of luck.

Anyways I'm done with this topic I already said what I needed to say, unless king moonracer asks me something.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407

follow that. my fave thing to do when cleaning out anybodys pc.


----------



## fresh1 (Oct 19, 2010)

My firefox has got some virus where it occasionally jumps back several pages when I press the back button on the browser and will occasionally forward me to the wrong site trying to sell me somthing from a link I click on Google sarch!!! For example, clicking on the Social Anxiety Support forum site link through Google, I was forwarded to a site selling anxiety drugs. Pressing back it went back several searches on Google, not the previous page.

How can I get rid of it? I am somewhat computer literate and keep Avast and SuperAntiSpyware and a router firewall, which usually gets rid of everything but this time it keeps lingering.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

VarxinOne said:


> I agree with neptune about the explorer's. Internet explorer is the worst because all the virus's and trojans and etc try to always target Internet explorer as its first browser (this being because its the most common). Firefox and other browsers are also way better security wise anyways.
> 
> @neptunus: speaking of ironic, I actually think I got ultra defragger from using facebook, that a trojan was probably released on it for a very few seconds. Facebook was the last thing I was on when I got it.


Ah that stinks. Facebook tends to be targeted quite often for viruses and trojans (or so I've heard.) We had two bad SAS Trojans, and a virus, which apparently got in through Google ads. (The things people come up with! :no) Needless to say, SAS was the last place I ever thought I'd acquire such a thing. But no websites are off limits apparently... even a mental health forum.

As for IE, maybe the most recent edition is safer, but I still think it tends to be targeted more simply because it's a Microsoft product.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

fresh1 said:


> My firefox has got some virus where it occasionally jumps back several pages when I press the back button on the browser and will occasionally forward me to the wrong site trying to sell me somthing from a link I click on Google sarch!!! For example, clicking on the Social Anxiety Support forum site link through Google, I was forwarded to a site selling anxiety drugs. Pressing back it went back several searches on Google, not the previous page.
> 
> How can I get rid of it? I am somewhat computer literate and keep Avast and SuperAntiSpyware and a router firewall, which usually gets rid of everything but this time it keeps lingering.
> 
> ...


Hitman Pro 3 is what I ended up using on a viral infection resistant to everything else, it's pretty useful. Good luck!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Hijack this saved my computer's life quite literally. I've been online for most of my life, and I've never got a serious virus. That changed about 7 months ago, and this virus took like 95% control of my computer. I couldn't even open my CD drive and only select keys worked on my keyboard. Limited spurts of mouse movement... anyways this program saved me.

1. http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/ 
Hijackthis - click *Scan* and there should be a list. After the list loads, click *Save log*

2. You take that list and upload it. I usually upload it here http://www.hijackthis.de/ You can copy/paste, or upload the whole text file.

3. The site will tell you what is safe, dangerous, etc. Just double check to make sure what you check in the boxes aren't friendly or needed by your computer.

4. Back to the Hijackthis program, once you know what you can remove. Check the boxes, and again make sure they are an exact match from step 3. Hit *Fix Checked* once you are done.

I somehow managed to open this program, when my computer was possessed. I had a very slim time window, where I had mouse control and I was able to guess which thing was harmful (the virus wouldn't allow me to do step #2), and bam I destroyed it. If it worked for me, it should work for your problem as well.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Ah that stinks. Facebook tends to be targeted quite often for viruses and trojans (or so I've heard.) We had two bad SAS Trojans, and a virus, which apparently got in through Google ads. (The things people come up with! :no) Needless to say, SAS was the last place I ever thought I'd acquire such a thing. But no websites are off limits apparently... even a mental health forum.
> 
> As for IE, maybe the most recent edition is safer, but I still think it tends to be targeted more simply because it's a Microsoft product.


It's crazy that sites like those harbor viruses. I know that any site can, but it's just shocking. I've never gotten a virus from either, thank goodness. And I always figured Google provided ads were safe, but ads from unknown shady sites were bad. I don't ever click the ads, but I'm sure the virus can still infect you whether or not you click the ad or not, right?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> I don't ever click the ads, but I'm sure the virus can still infect you whether or not you click the ad or not, right?


Yep. I didn't even click on the ads! :afr


----------



## fresh1 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*



VagueResemblance said:


> Hitman Pro 3 is what I ended up using on a viral infection resistant to everything else, it's pretty useful. Good luck!


Thanks, you're a star. This got rid of my problem - going to keep this for future.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

fresh1 said:


> Thanks, you're a star. This got rid of my problem - going to keep this for future.


Excellent.  I'm glad that worked.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Use linux and eliminate the problems on-line and it is a better experience.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey can anyone help me with my laptop?: every now and then my internet connection is lost and a bubble keeps popping repeatedly saying "belkin password has been changed please reenter new password" and then when I restart and do the Avast! start-up scan the only thing it says of note is "installer archive corrupted" but nothing is deleted or repaired.

Does anyone know what is happening or how I can fix it? I have used updated malwarebytes, stinger, avast scans and well as recently used hitmanpro as per this thread. the hitman pro found some tracking cookies but since then the problem has reappeared.

anyone know what is going on?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

also something else that is strange is that often when something is going wrong like a freeze i press alt-control-delete and see that "microsoft onenote" is running even though i never opened it.

and just now i find that my avast says the mail protection is turned off, "do i want to turn it on" but the firewall protection i got tells me repeatedly that something is trying to modify so i tell it not to trust. why was the avast mail scan turned off?...


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

The "belkin password" box that comes up sounds like it has to do with your wireless internet connection. What is probably happening is that there are a lot of different wireless internet access points available around you. When you lose your connection, your laptop attempts to connect to someone else's network, which is where you get the password box. Belkin is a company which makes wireless routers, so somebody probably has a belkin wireless internet router near you. If you just cancel the password box, your normal connection should start back up again.

I'm not sure about the "installer archive corrupted" message, is that for a particular file, or for the Avast installer?

Microsoft onenote is a program made by microsoft for making notes and other such things. It probably came installed on your laptop and was setup to run in the background so it doesn't take so long to startup if you ever need it (lots of programs do this). It should be nothing to worry about.

Mail protection was probably turned off by default. You can turn it on if you like. All it does is scan incoming emails for viruses and the like. It only works if you use an email program like Outlook or Thunderbird, not for web email programs (like hotmail or gmail) which have their own virus scanning.

The firewall message is just warning you that another program (in this case Avast) was trying to do something. It's letting you know so you can decide if it's safe or not. The Avast email scanner should be safe so you could let it through.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, about the belkin password, the bubble never goes away and the connection never returns. everytime i click on the bubble it just reappears almost instantly. I have to wait and restart the computer to get a connection again.


----------

